# هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي



## إبن الطاعة (22 مايو 2007)

*هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*
* 7*
* 7*
* 7*
* 7*
* 7*
* 7*
* 7*
* 7*
* 7*
* 7*
* 7*
* 7*
* 7*
* 7*
* 7*
* 7*
* 7*
* 7*
* 7*
* 7*
* 7*
* ليه دخلت للموضوع؟؟؟؟ *
* هل دخلت من باب الفضول؟؟ *
* هل لانك تشعر بالملل؟؟ *
* هل دخلت تبحث عن اسمك؟؟ *
* هل دخلت لانك رغبت في الاصلاح بيني وبين من لا ارغبهم؟؟ *
* ام انك ستقرأ ..وبعد ذلك ستخرج..دون اي تعليق منك؟؟ *
* وهذا ما تعودنا عليه..نرى قراء المواضيع يصل لعدد كبير *
* اما الردود..تكاد تكون معدومه..... *
* ام انك من الادارة وتريد حذف الموضوع لانه قد يكون *
* فيه اساءه للاخرين؟؟ *
* اذا كنت دخلت من باب الفضول *
* فهذا دليل على وجود صفه لا يحبها الكثير منا وقد تسبب لك *
* المتاعب مع من حولك فانتبه وحاول التخلص من هذه الصفه *
* حتى لا تخسر من حولك... *
* واذا كنت دخلت للملل *
* فهذا شي جيد انك تقضي على الملل عندك بالقراءه *
* لكن اليس من الافضل ان تقرأ شيئ مفيد لتكسربه الملل *
* كالكتاب المقدس *
* واذا كنت دخلت للبحث عن اسمك *
* فهذا دليل ان ثقتك بنفسك مهزوزه واذا قلت اني واثق من نفسي لكن غير واثق من الكاتب فهذا *
* يدل على انك تخاف ان تكون مكروها لذنب لم تقترفه *
* وهذا دليل على طيبة قلبك ونبلك وحرصك على الا تجرح *
* احدهم او تسيء اليه *
* فهنيئا لك بتلك الرقه*
* ام انك رغبت في الاصلاح بيني وبين من من لا ارغبهم *
* وهذه صفه رائعه وجميله وتدل على كرم اخلاقك*
* ام انك ستقرأ وستخرج دون اي تعليق منك *
* وهذا يدل على عدم نظرتك الثاقبه والتمعن في مضمون *
* الموضوع (اذا كان يستحق) وعلى سلبيتك *
* وحتى و لم يكن يستحق....عود نفسك على كلمه طيبه تقولها*
* في حق من تعب من اجل ان يكتب لك موضوع لتستفيد منه *
* واذا لم يكن هذا الموضوع يستحق او فيه بعض القصور *
* كن ايجابي ...وانتقد مالا يعجبك بكل احترام *
* عود نفسك على الرقي والسمو بالكلمه ايا كان الموضوع الذي تقرأه *
* واجعل لنفسك وجود فيمن حولك *
* واذا كنت من الادارة ودخلت من اجل حذف هذا الموضوع لخوفك *
* من ان يوجد فيه اساءه لبعض الاعضاء *
* فهنيئا لي بك وبأخوتك *
* لان هذا دليل على الاحساس بالمسؤليه والامانه *
* وفي النهايه *
* الموضوع ليس الا مكاشفه بينك وبين نفسك لتكتشف جوانب من *
* شخصيتك التي تتجاهلها او لم تعلم بها *
* لا توجد اسماء بالطبع ,,, وكل الى فى المنتدى أخواتى وأنا بحترمهم ولأحبهم كتير


منقوووول
*


*يارب الموضوع يحوذ إعجابكم*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*




> ام انك رغبت في الاصلاح بيني وبين من من لا ارغبهم



*أنا دخلت علشان كدا يمكن اقدر اوفق بين الطرفين

موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك ابن الطاعة*​


----------



## ميرنا (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*

انا دخلت فضول وكنت ههدى النفوس مش اكتر​


----------



## samer12 (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*

سلام ونعمة ابن الطاعة 
ما بعرف بس يمكن يكون الفضول أو   أول  موضوع لفت نظري .......ونبرة  الكلام القاسي يعني الصريح لدرجة أن يقول انت يا  فلان وجودك متل عدمه 
شكرا لك


----------



## googa2007 (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*

[FONT="Arial Black[SIZE="6"]الحقيقة انا دخلت لمعرفة سبب رفض الاعضاء وما هى اخطائهم حتى لا تحدث منى. وشكرا[/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## *sara* (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*

*nice thanx*


----------



## إبن الطاعة (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*

​


فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *أنا دخلت علشان كدا يمكن اقدر اوفق بين الطرفين*
> 
> * موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك ابن الطاعة*
> ​





سلام المسيح معك يا فراشة
أشكرك على مرورك على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*



ميرنا قال:


> انا دخلت فضول وكنت ههدى النفوس مش اكتر​



*فضول دا ماشى تهدية النفوس دى انا اشك :t19:*​


----------



## BITAR (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*

*العزيز*
*        ابن الطاعه*​*انا الصراحه دخلت *
* وانا متاكد انه *
*فخ *
*لاكن طلع فخ*
* ( كمين ) *
*منك *
*اقصد*
*( جميل)*
* منك*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*



ميرنا قال:


> انا دخلت فضول وكنت ههدى النفوس مش اكتر



سلام المسيح معك يا ميرنا
أشكرك على مرورك على الموضوع
بس هديتى النفوس ولا لسة
ولا هتشجعى وتقولى عايزين دم  ولا إيه :yaka:
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*



samer12 قال:


> سلام ونعمة ابن الطاعة
> ما بعرف بس يمكن يكون الفضول أو   أول  موضوع لفت نظري .......ونبرة  الكلام القاسي يعني الصريح لدرجة أن يقول انت يا  فلان وجودك متل عدمه
> شكرا لك



سلام المسيح معك حبيبي samer
اشكرك حبيبي على مرورك على الموضوع
عارف حبيبي ساعات الكلام القاسى بيكون 
أقوى من أى حاجة تانية بغض النظر عن الموضوع المطروح
فيه مثل بيقول " يابخت من بكتنى وبكى عليا ولا ضحكنى وضحك الناس عليا "
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك محبتك
​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*



googa2007 قال:


> [FONT="Arial Blackالحقيقة انا دخلت لمعرفة سبب رفض الاعضاء وما هى اخطائهم حتى لا تحدث منى. وشكرا[/size][/font]



سلام المسيح معك يا googa2007
أشكرك على مرورك على الموضوع
وعلى حرصك على معرفة خطأ غيرك لتتعلم منه
دى صفة كويسة أتعلمها منك قبل أى حد تانى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك محبتك​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*



*sara* قال:


> *nice thanx*


سلام المسيح مع يا sara
أشكرك على مرورك على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
 ​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*



BITAR قال:


> *العزيز*
> *        ابن الطاعه*
> *انا الصراحه دخلت *
> * وانا متاكد انه *
> ...



سلام المسيح معك حبيبي BITAR
أشكرك على مرورك على الموضوع
هو الموضوع الحقيقة كمين ومش كمين :new6:
ومتسألنيش إزاى :t19:
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك محبتك​


----------



## استفانوس (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*

*حلوة
ملعوبة​*


----------



## Moony34 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*

موضوع جميل جدا وفكرة جديدة يا ابن الطاعة


----------



## جرمين (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*

انا دخلت علشان الموضوع شدني لانه جريء لانه اللي يقول رايه في الاعضاء المشاركينفي المنتدي ده يكون جريء قوي وعايز تطفشهم


----------



## إبن الطاعة (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*




فريد قال:


> *حلوة​*
> *ملعوبة​*



 سلام المسيح معك يا فريد
أشكرك حبيبي على مرورك على الموضوع
بس مقلتليش إنت دخلت على الموضوع ليه
على العموم ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*



Moony34 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا وفكرة جديدة يا ابن الطاعة


سلام المسيح معك يا Moony34
أشكرك حبيبى على مرورك على الموضوع
بس برضو مقلتليش إنت دخلت ليه على الموضوع
تهدى النفوس زى ميرن:yaka:ا ولا إيه بالضبط ؟؟
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*



جرمين قال:


> انا دخلت علشان الموضوع شدني لانه جريء لانه اللي يقول رايه في الاعضاء المشاركينفي المنتدي ده يكون جريء قوي وعايز تطفشهم



سلام المسيح معك يا جرمين
أشكرك على مرورك على الموضوع
بصى ياستى مش معقول هكتب الموضوع علشان أطفشهم
مهو الموضوع حاجة من الإتنين يا إما موضوع هادف وفيه فكرة 
أو موضوع ترفيهى علشان الأعضاء يرفهوا عن نفسهم شوية
أكيد الموضوع ده أخدتى منه فكرة أو هدف
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mm62maher (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*

انا دخلت اشوف موضوع جميل وفعلا موضوع جميل الرب يعطيك قوة على بذل المذيد سلام ونعمة الاخ العزيز


----------



## LOLA012 (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*

ميرسى ليك كتير يا ابن الطاعة 
انا دخلت علشان الموضوع شدنى وحسيت انه جرئ وكمان لو فى كلمة حلوة تهدى النفوس مفيش مانع علشان احنا اخوات فى المنتدى ده 
بس هو اختبار نفسى رائع انت تعيشه المود (الجو ) وبعد كدة تحلله الاحساس اللى حسه 
ميرسى ليك وربنا معاككككككككككككككككك 
اختك lolaaaa​


----------



## sabry (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*

االاخ ابن الطاعة
انا تخيلت انك انسان قاسى على اخواتك فى المنتدى لدرجة انك رضيت لنفسك تهينهم امام الجميع 
وبصراحة كنت داخل وانا مجهز رد نارى جدا عن المحبة
وافجئ انى بتعلم من محبتك الكبيرة للجميع  
بسى دى زى لحظة مع النفس 
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك خير
​


----------



## fadia2005 (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*

:new6:سالت نفسي عن ماذا يتكلم ولكن بعد ان قرات الموضوع  لك مني الف تحيه على موضوعك الجميل


----------



## إبن الطاعة (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*



mm62maher قال:


> انا دخلت اشوف موضوع جميل وفعلا موضوع جميل الرب يعطيك قوة على بذل المذيد سلام ونعمة الاخ العزيز



سلام المسيح معك يا mm62maher
أشكرك عزيزى على مرورك على الموضوع
يارب يكون الموضوع إستفدت منه
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك أسرتك​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*



LOLA012 قال:


> ميرسى ليك كتير يا ابن الطاعة
> انا دخلت علشان الموضوع شدنى وحسيت انه جرئ وكمان لو فى كلمة حلوة تهدى النفوس مفيش مانع علشان احنا اخوات فى المنتدى ده
> بس هو اختبار نفسى رائع انت تعيشه المود (الجو ) وبعد كدة تحلله الاحساس اللى حسه
> ميرسى ليك وربنا معاككككككككككككككككك
> اختك lolaaaa​



سلام السميح معك يا lolaaaa
أشكرك على مرورك على الموضوع
وعلى ردك الجميل


> علشان احنا اخوات فى المنتدى ده


وفعلاً زى منتى قلتى هو إختبار نفسى
يارب يكون الإختبار النفسى عجبك
أقصد يارب الموضوع يكون عجبك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك أسرتك​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*



sabry قال:


> االاخ ابن الطاعة
> انا تخيلت انك انسان قاسى على اخواتك فى المنتدى لدرجة انك رضيت لنفسك تهينهم امام الجميع
> وبصراحة كنت داخل وانا مجهز رد نارى جدا عن المحبة
> وافجئ انى بتعلم من محبتك الكبيرة للجميع
> ...




_*سلام المسيح معك حبيبى Sabry
أولا : أشكرك على مرورك على الموضوع
إحنا كلنا إخوات حبيبي فى المنتدى الجميل ده واللى بيقوم على المحبة بينا كلنا 
عزيزى رجاء محبة من أخوك الصغير عدم التسرع فى إتخاذ أى قرار قبل دراسة الموضوع فعلى أى أساس قررت أن الموضوع يتكلم عن الكُره ، أتحكُم على الموضوع قبل قراءته ؟؟؟ أتكلم عامة وليس موضوعى فقط
هذا خطأ عزيزى . فلا تحكم على المواضيع من عناوينها فأكيد وراء هذه العناويين هدف ومغزى
سامح إسلوب أخوك الخاطى إبن الطاعة فهو يحب المثل القائل 
يابخت من بكانى وبكى عليا.........ولاضحكنى وضحك الناس عليا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك أسرتك*_​


----------



## sabry (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*

خويا الحبيب ابن الطاعة انا انسان غلبان وبتعلم من محبتك وحضرتك انسان صاحب قلم جميل وانا اعتز بمحبتك لضعفى 
وايضا بنصيحتك لى 
ارجو ك محتاج صلواتك عنى 
اخوك    Sabry ​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*



fadia2005 قال:


> :new6:سالت نفسي عن ماذا يتكلم ولكن بعد ان قرات الموضوع  لك مني الف تحيه على موضوعك الجميل



سلام المسيح معك يا fadia2005
أشكرك على مرورك على الموضوع 
وعلى ردك الجميل
يارب الموضوع يكون عجبك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*



sabry قال:


> خويا الحبيب ابن الطاعة انا انسان غلبان وبتعلم من محبتك وحضرتك انسان صاحب قلم جميل وانا اعتز بمحبتك لضعفى
> وايضا بنصيحتك لى
> ارجو ك محتاج صلواتك عنى
> اخوك    Sabry ​


_*حبيبى انا اللى غلبان ومحتاج لصلواتك *_
_*أنا إنسان خاطى ، أخجلتنى بتواضعك*_
_*أنا اللى محتاج لصلواتك وصلوات جميع الأعضاء*_
_*رب المجد يكون معاك ويقويك حبيبي*_

_*قال رب المجد*_
​[q-bible]
_*تكفيك نعمتي لان قوتي في الضعف تكمل.فبكل سرور افتخر بالحري في ضعفاتي لكي تحل علي قوة المسيح
*_
_*2 كو *__*9:12*_​[/q-bible]

_*اله السماء يعطينا النجاح و نحن عبيده نقوم و نبني
*__*:16_4_10:*__*:36_3_11:*__*:16_4_10:*__*:36_3_11:*__*:16_4_10:*_​


----------



## merola (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*

انا دخلت لان الموضوع كان اسمة غريب و قلت ازاى حد يكتب كدة و موضوعة مش ينحذف يعنى من باب الفضول


----------



## magedbey (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*

فى الحقيقة انا دخلت مش علشان اى سبب من الموجود اولا الموضوع لفت نظرى ودخلت اشوف ايه الحكاية ثانيا انا بحب اعرف اراء الناس فى بعضهم وان كنت مش باخدها كشئ مسلم بيه لكن اكيد هيفيدنى ولو بالقليل على الاقل فى التعامل مع هذا الشخص يعنى فكرتك ممكن تكون صحيحة نحوة ودا اللى هيظهر مع الايام ، ثالثا كاتب الموضوع نسى يقول سبب من اسباب الدخول وهى المرح والتسلية فممكن مثلا يكون فى كلام طريف او ممكن احد الاشخاص اللى اسماءهم اتكتبت يكون كاتب تعليق طريف او تبرير او او او ... والانسان بطبعة يميل لكل جديد لكن عامتا الموضوع تحفة وميرسى


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*

يعني أنا مش عارف أحكي إيه شفت الموضوع حلو و قررت أرد عشان الفضول مشكور على الموضع و فعلاً هذا واقعنا


----------



## romyo (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*

بصراحة الفضول الدافع الاساسى انى ادخل الموضوع
بس مكنت متوقع انه كده
بجد رااااااااااااااااائع​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*



Dark_Angel2008 قال:


> يعني أنا مش عارف أحكي إيه شفت الموضوع حلو و قررت أرد عشان الفضول مشكور على الموضع و فعلاً هذا واقعنا



سلام المسيح معك يا Dark_Angel
أشكرك على مرورك على الموضوع
فعلاً لو فكرنا كلنا هنلاقى الفضول هى السمة السيدة على أغلبنا وأنا أولكم
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك أسرتك​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*



merola قال:


> انا دخلت لان الموضوع كان اسمة غريب و قلت ازاى حد يكتب كدة و موضوعة مش ينحذف يعنى من باب الفضول



سلام المسيح معك يا merola
أشكرك على مرورك على الموضوع
بس ليا ملاحظة صغيرة
قبل محكم على أى موضوع من عنوانه لازم أقرا محتواه
بس شكل الموضوع معجبكيش
يارب متكنيش زعلتى منى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك أسرتك​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*



romyo قال:


> بصراحة الفضول الدافع الاساسى انى ادخل الموضوع
> بس مكنت متوقع انه كده
> بجد رااااااااااااااااائع​



سلام المسيح معك يا romyo
أشكرك على مرورك على الموضوع
أتمنى إنك تكون إستفدت من الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك أسرتك​


----------



## meraaa (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*

_ موضوع جميييييييييل اوى يا ابن الطاعه
وانا فعلا دخلت من باب الفضول ..وكمان عشان اشوف اسمى موجود ولا لا ولو موجود اعرف ايه السبب 
بجد شكراااااا اوى ربنا معاك يارب_​


----------



## إبن الطاعة (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هذه أسماء الأعضاء الذين لا أتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له أي داعي*



meraaa قال:


> _ موضوع جميييييييييل اوى يا ابن الطاعه
> وانا فعلا دخلت من باب الفضول ..وكمان عشان اشوف اسمى موجود ولا لا ولو موجود اعرف ايه السبب
> بجد شكراااااا اوى ربنا معاك يارب_
> [/quote]
> ...


----------



## christ my lord (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

*هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي.. *





****

*_*​ 





****


*_ *



****
*_*​





*****



******
*_ *​ 

************






*_ *​ 

*******************************






*لية دخلت للموضوع؟؟؟؟ *​ 
*هل دخلت من باب الفضول؟؟ *​ 
*هل لانك تشعر بالملل؟؟ *​ 
*هل دخلت تبحث عن اسمك؟؟*​ 
*هل دخلت لانك رغبت في الاصلاح بيني وبين من لا ارغبهم؟؟ *​ 
*ام انك ستقرأ ..وبعد ذلك ستخرج..دون اي تعليق منك؟؟ *​ 
*وهذا ما تعودنا عليه..نرى قراء المواضيع يصل لعدد كبير *​ 
*اما الردود..تكاد تكون معدومه..... *​ 
*ام انك من المشرفين وتريد حذف الموضوع لانه قد يكون *​ 
*فيه اساءه للاخرين؟؟ *​ 
*اذا كنت دخلت من باب الفضول *
*فهذا دليل على وجود صفه لا يحبها الكثير منا وقد تسبب لك *
*المتاعب مع من حولك فانتبه وحاول التخلص من هذه الصفه *
*حتى لا تخسر من حولك... *​ 
*واذا كنت دخلت للملل *
*فهذا شي جيد انك تقضي على الملل عندك بالقراءه *
*لكن اليس من الافضل ان تقرأ شيئ مفيد لتكسربه الملل *
*كالانجيل مثلا *​ 
*واذا كنت دخلت للبحث عن اسمك *
*فهذا دليل ان ثقتك بنفسك مهزوزه *​ 
*واذا قلت اني واثق من نفسي لكن غير واثق من الكاتب فهذا *
*يدل على انك تخاف ان تكون مكروها لذنب لم تقترفه *
*وهذا دليل على طيبة قلبك ونبلك وحرصك على الا تجرح *
*احدهم او تسيء اليه *
*فهنيئا لك بتلك الرقه *​ 
*ام انك رغبت في الاصلاح بيني وبين من من لا ارغبهم *
*وهذه صفه رائعه وجميله وتدل على كرم اخلاقك *
*ام انك ستقرأ وستخرج دون اي تعليق منك *​ 
*وهذا يدل على عدم نظرتك الثاقبه والتمعن في مضمون *
*الموضوع (اذا كان يستحق) وعلى سلبيتك *
*وحتى و لم يكن يستحق....عود نفسك على كلمه طيبه تقولها *
*في حق من تعب من اجل ان يكتب لك موضوع لتستفيد منه *​ 
*واذا لم يكن هذا الموضوع يستحق او فيه بعض القصور *
*كن ايجابي...وانتقد مالا يعجبك بكل احترام *
*عود نفسك على الرقي والسمو بالكلمه ايا كان الموضوع الذي تقرأه *
*واجعل لنفسك وجود فيمن حولك *​ 
*واذا كنت من المشرفين ودخلت من اجل حذف هذا الموضوع لخوفك *
*من ان يوجد فيه اساءه لبعض الاعضاء *
*فهنيئا لي بك وبأخوتك *
*لان هذا دليل على الاحساس بالمسؤليه والامانه *​ 
*وفي النهايه *
*الموضوع ليس الا مكاشفه بينك وبين نفسك لتكتشف جوانب من *
*شخصيتك التي تتجاهلها او لم تعلم بها *​ 
*لا توجد اسماء بالطبع *
*كلكم اخواني واخواتي واحمل لكم كل موده واخوه في اعماقي *
*فأرجو من الجميع التفاعل والرد عن سبب دخولهم لهذا الموضوع*​ 
*:36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_9::36_3_9:*​


----------



## lousa188114 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

*انا بصراحة داخلت علشان اقولك نهارك اسود :spor22: في اللي انت كاتبة 
بص براضوا كنت عارفة انها اشتغاله لان قلبك طيب جدا 
علي العموم مقلب مهضوم قوي قوي 
وطبعا انت عارف اني اكيد دخلت علشان اصلح الوضع:dance: وحل الخلاف 
​*


----------



## christ my lord (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



lousa188114 قال:


> *انا بصراحة داخلت علشان اقولك نهارك اسود :spor22: في اللي انت كاتبة ​*
> *بص براضوا كنت عارفة انها اشتغاله لان قلبك طيب جدا *
> *علي العموم مقلب مهضوم قوي قوي *
> *وطبعا انت عارف اني اكيد دخلت علشان اصلح الوضع:dance: وحل الخلاف *​


 
*ميرسى جدااا على مرورك يا لويزا .... وبجد انت انسانة جميلة لانك عاوزة *
*تصلحى الامور او الخلاف ..... ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

انا استغربت جدا من عنوان الموضوع مش معقول فيه حد فى منتدانا ممكن يزعل من اى عضو 
لكن على العموم مقلب حلو و يترد لك فى الأفراح


----------



## christ my lord (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> انا استغربت جدا من عنوان الموضوع مش معقول فيه حد فى منتدانا ممكن يزعل من اى عضو
> لكن على العموم مقلب حلو و يترد لك فى الأفراح


 
*هههههه الف شكر يا باشا على مرورك .. ومفيش حد طبعا فى منتدانا بيزعل حد*
*وتعيش وتاخد غيرة يا باشا .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## asula (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

ههههههههههههههه انا فزيت عن جد خفت تكون بالفعل كتبت اسماء
هبطت قلبي والله يسامحك
والكل هنا اخوانا ونحبهم كثير
شكرا كثير​


----------



## Ramzi (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

*انا دخلت عشااااااااااااان*
*هوه اليوم الجو كان جميل جدا ً*​


----------



## christ my lord (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



asula قال:


> ههههههههههههههه انا فزيت عن جد خفت تكون بالفعل كتبت اسماء
> 
> هبطت قلبي والله يسامحك
> والكل هنا اخوانا ونحبهم كثير
> ...


 
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*الف شكر على مرورك .. الرب يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## christ my lord (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



Ramzi قال:


> *انا دخلت عشااااااااااااان*
> 
> 
> *هوه اليوم الجو كان جميل جدا ً*​


 
*انت دخلت علشان الجو حلو بس هههههههههههه*
*الف شكر على مرورك رامزى ونورت الموضوع .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## isous (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

ليتك
ليتك تباركنى وتوسع تخومى وتكون يدك معى وتحفظنى من الشر فلا يدركنى .
ليتك ترعانى وتقدسنى ويكون روحك على فاتقدس فلا يكون بعد رجوع
ليتك تملانى بروحك وتحفظنى بوصاياك فلا اتزعزع عن طريقك
ليتك ترشدنى لما تريد انت لا لما تريده نفسى فاكون ملح الارض ونور للعالم 
ليتك تحيطتنى بملائكتك القديسين وتقدسنى من اجل اسمك لا من اجلى
ليتك تاتى سريعا وترحمنى وتبررنى فيكون حينها خلاص لاسرائيل
ليتك تنطقها وتقول انت لى فتزول غشاوة قلبى وعقلى
ياسؤل نفسى ومطلب وجدانى – نفسى صرعى فى حبك وقلبى يريدك ملكا ، توج نفسك انت عليه حتى ان لم اسال .
ليتك لاتطرق بابى وتستاذن ، ادخل حتى لو لم اجيب عاملنى كما عاملت شاول بولس .
ليتك تجعلنى اناء مختارا لك 
ليتك تجعلنى اسكب طيبى تحت قدميك ، ولكن ماذا لو أنى لااملك طيب
ليتك ....................ليتك


----------



## fullaty (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

*بصراحه دخلت الموضوع من غير ما اخد بالى مين كاتبه فافتكرته بجد واتخضيت اكون منهم ههههههههههههه

بس بجد موضوع حلو وميرسى على الخضه دى والمقلب اللذيذ والدرس الاجمل ربنا يباركك يا يوساب *


----------



## christ my lord (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



isous قال:


> ليتك
> ليتك تباركنى وتوسع تخومى وتكون يدك معى وتحفظنى من الشر فلا يدركنى .
> ليتك ترعانى وتقدسنى ويكون روحك على فاتقدس فلا يكون بعد رجوع
> ليتك تملانى بروحك وتحفظنى بوصاياك فلا اتزعزع عن طريقك
> ...


 
*الف شكر على مرورك .. والكلام الجميل دة .. بس هو اية علاقتة بالموضوع ؟*
*على العموم ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> *بصراحه دخلت الموضوع من غير ما اخد بالى مين كاتبه فافتكرته بجد واتخضيت اكون منهم ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بس بجد موضوع حلو وميرسى على الخضه دى والمقلب اللذيذ والدرس الاجمل ربنا يباركك يا يوساب *


 
*الف شكر يا فيبى على مرورك .. وكلامك الجميل دة .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

سدقونى لو قلتلكم انى دخلت علشان اقول ؟منحقك تعاتبنى +لاكن مش من حقك من عضويتى تسلبنى
اشكركم


----------



## christ my lord (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



nagi-faraaoon قال:


> سدقونى لو قلتلكم انى دخلت علشان اقول ؟منحقك تعاتبنى +لاكن مش من حقك من عضويتى تسلبنى
> اشكركم


 
*كلامك مظبوط جدا اخى الحبيب .. والف شكر على مرورك*
*الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## losivertheprince (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

*سلام المسيح
في الحقيقه انا كنت ناوي اني ارد واتكلم وارغي واقول ............ لكن 
اتعلمت الدرس وشكرآ 
يكفي​*


----------



## stmarygirl (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

موضوع لذيذ شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ناصر الإسلام (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

مشكور أخي الكريم على الموضوع الجميل
ولا شك بأنك تريد القول بانه هناك أعضاء لا تعتبرونها فعلا لكنك لم تذكر اسماءهم خوفا منهم ومن قولهم الالصحيح والقوي الذي لا تستطيعون الرد عليه إلا بالاستهزاء أو الأدلة الباطلة التي لا اساس لها من الصحة وأتأسف لذلك
مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## Ramzi (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



ناصر الإسلام قال:


> مشكور أخي الكريم على الموضوع الجميل
> ولا شك بأنك تريد القول بانه هناك أعضاء لا تعتبرونها فعلا لكنك لم تذكر اسماءهم خوفا منهم ومن قولهم الالصحيح والقوي الذي لا تستطيعون الرد عليه إلا بالاستهزاء أو الأدلة الباطلة التي لا اساس لها من الصحة وأتأسف لذلك
> مشكور على الموضوع


 

:t9: شو يا ناصر الاسلام
الشب بنكت
يعني مش قصدة حد
هاي مواضيع copy & paste
يعني انت مش مقصود و لا اي حد مقصوود
انا بالاول قرات اسمك انك رديت انبسطت ....
بس لما قريت الرد ... حسيت انك جاي تهاوش و بس
يا اخي هاي نكته .. يعني خفه دم و بس


----------



## سانتوس (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

دخلت حتى اقول لك المسيح قال احبوا اعائكم الى باقى الاية


----------



## christ my lord (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح​*
> *في الحقيقه انا كنت ناوي اني ارد واتكلم وارغي واقول ............ لكن *
> *اتعلمت الدرس وشكرآ *
> 
> *يكفي*​


 
*الف شكر على مرورك اخى الحبيب .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



stmarygirl قال:


> موضوع لذيذ شكرااااااااااااااااا


 
*الف شكر على مرورك .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



ناصر الإسلام قال:


> مشكور أخي الكريم على الموضوع الجميل
> ولا شك بأنك تريد القول بانه هناك أعضاء لا تعتبرونها فعلا لكنك لم تذكر اسماءهم خوفا منهم ومن قولهم الالصحيح والقوي الذي لا تستطيعون الرد عليه إلا بالاستهزاء أو الأدلة الباطلة التي لا اساس لها من الصحة وأتأسف لذلك
> مشكور على الموضوع


 
*يا اخى الحبيب كلامك ليس لةُ اى علاقة بالموضوع .. ليس هناك اى اعضاء اكن لهم بغضة او ضغينة بل كلنا اخوات .. الرجاء ان تفهم وتقرا جيدا قبل الرد .. شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## christ my lord (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



Ramzi قال:


> :t9: شو يا ناصر الاسلام
> الشب بنكت
> يعني مش قصدة حد
> هاي مواضيع copy & paste
> ...


 
*الف شكر على التوضيح اخى الحبيب رامزى الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



سانتوس قال:


> دخلت حتى اقول لك المسيح قال احبوا اعائكم الى باقى الاية


 
*الف شكر اخى الحبيب سانتوس على مرورك .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## wawa_smsm (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

أقولك أنا دخلت ليه , لأن العنوان استفزنى جدا , وأنا بنجذب دايما لأى عنوان من هذا القبيل , وده اللى بعمله كتير لما بقرا الجرايد.

وكنت هقرا الموضوع وأشوف ايه اللى مزعلك , وأكتب تعليق ضغير ومتواضع.

لكن بجد دى لفته جميله أوى منك , كل سنه وأنت طيب.


----------



## christ my lord (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



wawa_smsm قال:


> أقولك أنا دخلت ليه , لأن العنوان استفزنى جدا , وأنا بنجذب دايما لأى عنوان من هذا القبيل , وده اللى بعمله كتير لما بقرا الجرايد.
> 
> وكنت هقرا الموضوع وأشوف ايه اللى مزعلك , وأكتب تعليق ضغير ومتواضع.
> 
> لكن بجد دى لفته جميله أوى منك , كل سنه وأنت طيب.


 
*الف شكر اخى الحبيب على تعليقك الجميل .. الرب يبارك حياتك*

*وكل سنة وانت بخير وبصحة وسلامة*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

انا بقا دخلت علشان استغربت من عنوان الموضوع

بس كنت متاكدة انو مقلب طبعا​


----------



## christ my lord (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



بنت الفادى قال:


> انا بقا دخلت علشان استغربت من عنوان الموضوع​
> 
> 
> بس كنت متاكدة انو مقلب طبعا​


 
*هههههههههههههه*

*شكرا على مرورك *​


----------



## candy shop (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

انا بصراحه استغربت وقلت مش ممكن يوساب 

يقول اى حاجه غلط

على العموم 

ربنا يسامحك​


----------



## christ my lord (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> انا بصراحه استغربت وقلت مش ممكن يوساب​
> 
> يقول اى حاجه غلط​
> على العموم ​
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ربنا يخليكى على الثقة الغالية دى .. وانا اسف على الخضة*

*مداعبة بسيطة كدة يعنى وفيها افادة ميضرش يعنى هههههههه*

*الف شكر على مرورك .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## twety (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

hألصراحه انا استغربت
قولت مين منزل الموضوع ده

بس كنت هضايق الصراحه لو نزلت اسامى
حرام الاحراج
كل الاعضاء حلوين وطيبين

ربنا يعوضك يايوساااااااب

كل سنه والكل طيب


----------



## christ my lord (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



twety قال:


> hألصراحه انا استغربت
> قولت مين منزل الموضوع ده
> 
> بس كنت هضايق الصراحه لو نزلت اسامى
> ...


 
*لا مش تضايقى يا توتى مش معقولة هنزل اسماء يعنى العبط موصلش*

*للدرجة دى .. وطبعا كل الاعضاء حلوين وطيبين *

*الف شكر على مرورك .. وكل سنة وانتِ بصحة وسلامة*​


----------



## سامح إمام (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

اختى فراشة المسيح
مقلب جميل وظريف ههههههه لكن مقبول منك لأن نواياك حسنة وطيبة وغرضك الأصلاح والخير لكل الناس


----------



## christ my lord (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

*شكرا على مروورك .. بس انا مش فراااشة*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## emy (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

_انا بقى داخل وعارف انه مقلب _
:t33:
_بس بجد مقلب دمه خفيف _
_بس اكيد لو كان فيه اسماء كنت هحاول ارخم عليك علشان اعرف انت زعلان منهم ليه _
_واعمل فيها محامى   :smil12: هههههههههههه واصلحكوا على بعض_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

*كنت متاكده انه مقلب بس ماكنتش عارفه ليه متاكده*
*ميرسي يا يوساب ع مقلب الرعب دا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> *كنت متاكده انه مقلب بس ماكنتش عارفه ليه متاكده*
> 
> *ميرسي يا يوساب ع مقلب الرعب دا*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
*الف شكر يا قمر على مرورك الجميل دة .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



emy قال:


> _انا بقى داخل وعارف انه مقلب _
> 
> :t33:
> _بس بجد مقلب دمه خفيف _
> ...


 
*الف شكر على مرورك يا محاااااامى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## زيدان المصري (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

*سلام
         أنا بصراح دخلت لأن العنوان ملفت للنظر وأحييك عليه وتاني حاجة علشان اشوف اسمي من ضمن اللستة ولا لأ وده مش معناه اني مهزوز او مش واثق في نفسي لكن من دراستي في السلوكيات كان لازم اشوف علشان يمكن اسلوبي مش عجبك ,اصلحه او اشوف ايه اللي ممكن مايعجبش القارئ وأحاول اكتب بأسلوب افضل 
            لكن ملعوبة منك أعيش واخد غيرها المهم اني رديت عليك علشان اكون ايجابي
 سلام*


----------



## sameh7610 (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

عنوان الموضوع يفزع


----------



## just member (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

*ان مش هتكسف وهقول انى دخلت من باب الفضول لانى بجد حبيت اعرف اية اللى وصلك لكدة مع الاعضاء واكيد كنت هحاول احل وأصلح بنكم 
بس المقلب تمام 
مرسى يا باشا ونشكر تعب حضرتك​*


----------



## christ my lord (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



زيدان المصري قال:


> *سلام*
> *أنا بصراح دخلت لأن العنوان ملفت للنظر وأحييك عليه وتاني حاجة علشان اشوف اسمي من ضمن اللستة ولا لأ وده مش معناه اني مهزوز او مش واثق في نفسي لكن من دراستي في السلوكيات كان لازم اشوف علشان يمكن اسلوبي مش عجبك ,اصلحه او اشوف ايه اللي ممكن مايعجبش القارئ وأحاول اكتب بأسلوب افضل *
> *لكن ملعوبة منك أعيش واخد غيرها المهم اني رديت عليك علشان اكون ايجابي*
> *سلام*


 
*الف شكر اخى الحبيب على مرورك الجميل وردك الراائع جدا والصريح .. ربنا يبارك حيااتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



sameh7610 قال:


> عنوان الموضوع يفزع


 
*الف شكرر على مرورك اخى الحبيب*​


----------



## christ my lord (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *ان مش هتكسف وهقول انى دخلت من باب الفضول لانى بجد حبيت اعرف اية اللى وصلك لكدة مع الاعضاء واكيد كنت هحاول احل وأصلح بنكم​*
> *بس المقلب تمام *
> 
> *مرسى يا باشا ونشكر تعب حضرتك *​


 
*الف شكر اخى الحبيب على مرورك وردك الراائع والصريح جداا .. ربنا يبارك حياااتك*​


----------



## fns (7 أغسطس 2008)

*هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا نريدهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس

هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا نريدهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي.. 
× 
× 
× 
× 
× 
× 
× 
× 
× 
× 
× 
×××××××××××××× 




لماذا دخلت للموضوع؟؟؟؟ 
هل دخلت من باب الفضول؟؟ 
هل لانك تشعر بالملل؟؟ 
هل دخلت تبحث عن اسمك؟؟ 
هل دخلت لانك رغبت في الاصلاح بيني وبين من لا ارغبهم؟؟ 
ام انك ستقرأ ..وبعد ذلك ستخرج..دون اي تعليق منك؟؟ 
ام انك من المشرفين وتريد حذف الموضوع لانه قد يكون 
فيه اساءه للاخرين؟؟ 
اذا كنت دخلت من باب الفضول 
فهذا دليل على وجود صفه لا يحبها الكثير منا وقد تسبب لك 
المتاعب مع من حولك فانتبه وحاول التخلص من هذه الصفه 
حتى لا تخسر من حولك... 
واذا كنت دخلت للملل 
فهذا شي جيد انك تقضي على الملل عندك بالقراءه 
لكن اليس من الافضل ان تقرأ شيئ مفيد لتربه الملل 
كالانجيل مثلا 
واذا كنت دخلت للبحث عن اسمك 
فهذا دليل ان ثقتك بنفسك مهزوزه 
واذا قلت اني واثق من نفسي لكن غير واثق من الكاتب فهذا 
يدل على انك تخاف ان تكون مكروها لذنب لم تقترفه 
وهذا دليل على طيبة قلبك ونبلك وحرصك على الا تجرح 
احدهم او تسيء اليه 
فهنيئا لك بتلك الرقه 
ام انك رغبت في الاصلاح بيني وبين من من لا ارغبهم 
وهذه صفه رائعه وجميله وتدل على كرم اخلاقك 
ام انك ستقرأ وستخرج دون اي تعليق منك 
وهذا يدل على عدم نظرتك الثاقبه والتمعن في مضمون 
الموضوع (اذا كان يستحق) وعلى سلبيتك 
وحتى و لم يكن يستحق....عود نفسك على كلمه طيبه تقولها 
في حق من تعب من اجل ان يكتب لك موضوع لتستفيد منه 
واذا لم يكن هذا الموضوع يستحق او فيه بعض القصور 
كن ايجابي...وانتقد مالا يعجبك بكل احترام 
عود نفسك على الرقي والسمو بالكلمه ايا كان الموضوع الذي تقرأه 
واجعل لنفسك وجود فيمن حولك 
واذا كنت من المشرفين ودخلت من اجل حذف هذا الموضوع لخوفك 
من ان يوجد فيه اساءه لبعض الاعضاء 
فهنيئا لي بك وبأخوتك 
لان هذا دليل على الاحساس بالمسؤليه والامانه 
وفي النهايه 
الموضوع ليس الا مكاشفه بينك وبين نفسك لتكتشف جوانب من 
شخصيتك التي تتجاهلها او لم تعلم بها 
لا توجد اسماء بالطبع 
ملاحظة : كلكم اخواني واخواتي واحمل لكم كل موده 
ولا يوجد بقلبي أي عضو لا أتمنى وجوده بالمنتدى

منقول:::::: تحياتي لكم
كيرو​


----------



## beshoy+ (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا نريدهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

*موضوع  اكثر   من  رائع
ربنا  يعوضككككككككك*


----------



## just member (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا نريدهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

*انا دخلت الموضوع علشان اتأكد هل هو دة اللى انا شفتة قبل كدة ولا فية حاجة  جديدة*
*لا اكتر  ولا اقل *
*شكرا ليك*​


----------



## بسم اللة (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا نريدهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

موضوع فعلا جميل وبهنيك علية     بس لو قولتلك انى  انا داخل فعلا علشان اراضيك على ناس انتة زعلان منهم                    اية ردك


----------



## yerigagarin (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا نريدهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

*انا دخلت من باب الفضول العلمي
وليس من باب الفضول الذي يؤدي الي التدخل فيما لا يعنيني

موضوع جميل وفيه نصائح غاليه  

شكرا لمجهودك الكريم​*


----------



## oesi no (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا نريدهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

انا دخلت اشوف اسمى مكتوب ولالا ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا نريدهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

*ميرررسى يا كيرووو على الموضوع وربنا يباركك.​*


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا نريدهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

سلام المسيح
انا دخلت اشوف اسمى مكتوب ولالا يمكن يكون حد زعل منى من غير قصد​


----------



## ناتوتا (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا نريدهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

موضوع  جميل   اوى
و شكرا ليك


----------



## sosana (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا نريدهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

انا كمان دخلت اشوف اسمي
موضوع حلو اووووووووووووووي يا كيرو
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## جيلان (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا نريدهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

*


come with me قال:



انا دخلت الموضوع علشان اتأكد هل هو دة اللى انا شفتة قبل كدة ولا فية حاجة  جديدة
لا اكتر  ولا اقل 
شكرا ليك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


بصرة يا جوجو
عشن تقريبا مرمر مارو نزلته قبل كدى فانا دوست اشوفه 

ميرسى يا كيرو
موضوع رائع*


----------



## fns (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا نريدهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

شكرا ليكم كلكم على مرورك الجميل
وهو مفيش اسامى اعضاء ولا حاجة ومش زعلان من حد
كلكم اخواتى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## dodi lover (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا نريدهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

ياااااا واااااااد يا كيرو يا جااااامد انتى



لاء عسل أوىى



بس انا اراهنك كل اللى دخل دخل علشان يشوف اسمة اولا ويصلح النظرة والوحشة لية ويصلح بينك وبين الاخرين​


----------



## مينا 188 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا نريدهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

*اسمح لى ان اسالك 
لماذا اخترت هذا الموضوع ؟
هل لانك لم تجد غبره ؟
ام لانك اردت ان تجلب التفات الاعضاء ؟
ام انك اردت ان تكتب موضوع مختلف ؟
هل ترددت عند كتابه هذا الموضوع ؟
وكل سؤال ستجيب عليه سنحلل شخصيتك حسب اجابتك 

ايه رايك فى الاسلوب ده هو ده نفس اسلوبك 

احب ان اشكرك بجد انا عجبنى اسلوبك*​


----------



## faris sd4l (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا نريدهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

*موضوع رائع اول مرة بشوفه بالمنتدى بالنسبة إلي*
*صراحة دخلت للموضوع لسببين*
*للاصلاح بينكم و اشوف اذا اسمي موجود*​


----------



## fns (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا نريدهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



dodi lover قال:


> ياااااا واااااااد يا كيرو يا جااااامد انتى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا يا واد يا دودى يا عسل
على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا نريدهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



مينا 188 قال:


> *اسمح لى ان اسالك
> لماذا اخترت هذا الموضوع ؟
> حبيت اوسل رسالة لاعضاء المنتدى بس بطريقة مختلفة
> هل لانك لم تجد غبره ؟
> ...



انا اللى بشكرك على مشاركتك الجميلة
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا نريدهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*



faris sd4l قال:


> *موضوع رائع اول مرة بشوفه بالمنتدى بالنسبة إلي*
> *صراحة دخلت للموضوع لسببين*
> *للاصلاح بينكم و اشوف اذا اسمي موجود*​



شكرا اخى فارس على مرورك الجميل
وهو مفيش اسماء اعضاء ولا حاجة
وانا مش زعلان من اى عضو بل بالعكس كلهم اخواتى
شكرا على روحك الحلوة اخى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هذه اسماء الاعضاء الذين لا اتحملهم في المنتدى ووجودهم ليس له اي داعي*

*تم الدمج​*


----------

